# Cold smoking options



## williamzanzinger (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Im in south florida and its like 40 degrees so of course that means break out the bradley 4 shelf and do some cold smoking. Other than cheeses what else should I do today? Seafood? Anyone have a recipe?


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

Be aware that meats/seafood to be cold smoked should be cured/brined first. Often they are dried as well.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, i know, otherwise id have a salmon or even a ham on there already. Next year when my two 40ish days come around ill be ready. I was putting my feelers out for recipes that didnt include a 24 hour cure or brine. Thanks though richtee, good response time. Cheese, nuts, crustaceans? Any mindblowing results on any of these? Well I got the cheese covered im sure to go blow 50 bucks just on those and i was just reading some forums on scallops any other ideas are more than welcome.


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

Almonds are a big hit usually..there's a thread here on them. And Veggies I'd think...Hmmm potatoes for cooking in a cheesy potato casserole? Sounds weird, but GOOD!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 3, 2008)

Ive got muenster, gouda and mozz going over some thin blue cherry. I threw a couple of oscar meyers in there as well lol cant hurt. maybe its time to start filling shelves with random produce. Here goes some potatoes.


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool!  Be sure to post results! Gonna mop 'em? Maybe a light butter/paprika/kosher mop?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

You could throw on a pan of kosher salt, some olives too.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 3, 2008)

how long on the salt??


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

I leave mine on at least an hour, the longer the better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Stir it every 15 to 20 minutes or so.
I smoke it in a shallow pan.


----------

